# Tailgate pad chewing up downtubes?



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

My friend has a Dakine tailgate pad on his Tundra. The first time I unloaded my new bike I noticed the paint had rubbed off the downtube of my (brand new, high-zoot, carbon fiber) bike. Bummer but no biggie. I stuck some frame saver tape on that area and went on with my life.

But then my wife AND the friend who owns the truck both bought their own new carbon fiber bikes and sure enough their downtubes got screwed up too. All in the space of just one trip to/from the trailhead. 

Now we all stick foam water noodles on our bikes whenever we take his truck to ride. Which is less than ideal but really seems like this could eventually damage the bikes' frames.

Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a Dakine pad for my Tacoma which worked fine for my old aluminum bike - but I only used it for a 10 minute drive to/ from the local trailhead. I didn’t see any wear like you describe. 

When I bought my CF Ripmo, I wanted a no frame contact rack solution, so away went the tailgate pad for the reason you mention. Also, didn’t like the idea of grit working it’s way between the pad and tailgate paint and abrading the paint of the truck away. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

These reasons, and a few more are why we developed the MultiTaskR truck rack.
Your bike is mounted by the forks steerer tube and that and the rear tire resting in the truck bed are the only points of contact. No "shuttle wear on your down tube, no scuffing of the paint on your tailgate. The MultiTaskR also locks your bike, is removable in less than 30 second and it doesn't block your back up camera. You can also carry things like kayaks, ladders, surfboards, etc with the optional MultiMounts.
www.exodux.com


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> These reasons, and a few more are why we developed the MultiTaskR truck rack.
> Your bike is mounted by the forks steerer tube and that and the rear tire resting in the truck bed are the only points of contact. No "shuttle wear on your down tube, no scuffing of the paint on your tailgate. The MultiTaskR also locks your bike, is removable in less than 30 second and it doesn't block your back up camera. You can also carry things like kayaks, ladders, surfboards, etc with the optional MultiMounts.
> www.exodux.com


Hurricane Jeff,

I wasn't aware that you could come on the forum and try to sell your products. Are you just going around the system? I can see if someone asks about your product specifically that you could respond with an answer or a CS number or web site.

Your response in no way answers the OP's questions, you are simply try to sell him a product. I do not believe this is what the spirit of these forums is and I do not think it is appropriate. There are no other rack manufacturers answering any questions with " yeah but no input, BUY MY PRODUCT!!!".

It's tacky and you make yourself and your company look bad.

Pay for a banner add like everybody else.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey rock,
I get ya, I do not post on this site trying to sell my product much. I feel that we offer a solution to the OP's concerns. Why not post to make people aware of a superior product that totally addresses the issues that they mention, if it is my product or someone else's?

You act like I'm the only company that comes on MTBR. There are a lot of companies that post, and post a lot, pushing their product.

I'm sorry you feel that it is "tacky", but don't feel the need to pay for a banner for as little as I mention my product on these pages.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

These reasons, and a few more are why the company Exodux developed the MultiTaskR truck rack.
Your bike is mounted by the forks steerer tube and that and the rear tire resting in the truck bed are the only points of contact. No "shuttle wear on your down tube, no scuffing of the paint on your tailgate. The MultiTaskR also locks your bike, is removable in less than 30 second and it doesn't block your back up camera. You can also carry things like kayaks, ladders, surfboards, etc with the optional MultiMounts.
www.exodux.com

I'm not affiliated in any way whatsoever with this company, so everyone can feel free to not get their panties in a bunch about it.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool Jeff. At least you admit to gaming the system and feeling that you don't need to pay for advertising like real companies do because you seem to think you are special.

I have never seen another company interject "buy my product" into a discussion that had nothing to do with that type of product.

Tailgate pad question does not equal buy hitch rack.

Tacky is maybe the wrong term, maybe dirt bag saleman is more appropriate.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

How long have you been on this site? its almost a daily occurrence where people from companies post about their products, and i'm way behind those companies in that aspect.
I'm not special, not claiming to be. I'm just a hardcore rider, who's been riding and racing for a very long time. I so how happen to be a product designer/ mechanical engineer. This company is my second bike related company.
We are a very small company, been around for 2.5 years. I've posted about this product, 3-4 times in that time. I post all the time on this site about all kinds of things bike related.
Also, my rack is not a hitch rack.
I apologize if you got offended in any way.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> How long have you been on this site? its almost a daily occurrence where people from companies post about their products, and i'm way behind those companies in that aspect.
> I'm not special, not claiming to be. I'm just a hardcore rider, who's been riding and racing for a very long time. I so how happen to be a product designer/ mechanical engineer. This company is my second bike related company.
> We are a very small company, been around for 2.5 years. I've posted about this product, 3-4 times in that time. I post all the time on this site about all kinds of things bike related.
> Also, my rack is not a hitch rack.
> I apologize if you got offended in any way.


You didn't offend me, you are spamming the site which you seem to think is fine. I get it.

Good luck with your product.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Rock said:


> You didn't offend me, you are spamming the site which you seem to think is fine. I get it.
> 
> Good luck with your product.


As the OP, I appreciate Jeff's input regardless of whether he's the maker of the product or not. I think it's a great solution BUT my guess is that people go with a tailgate pad because they're so cheap.

I already know how the conversation with my friend will end if I tell him, "hey, you should spend $700 on a new rack for when you give me a lift to the trailhead. Those free water noodles just look so hokey". His reply would be, "I guess you'll be driving from now on. I'll bring the beer".

I think the problem with the Dakine pad is that the webbing straps are kind of abrasive but then all these pads are pretty similar - I wondered if others have had this issue and what they did to work around it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

2 practical work-arounds that are effective, have been proven over time, and will actually save you money:

Don't buy plastic bikes.

Just use a blanket or moving pad over the tailgate.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> 2 practical work-arounds that are effective, have been proven over time, and will actually save you money:


I'm not looking to save money. I don't have a pickup truck. When I drive, the bikes go on a roof rack and/or hitch mount.



slapheadmofo said:


> Don't buy plastic bikes.


Too late. And my "plastic bike" is by FAR the best riding MTB I've owned in 30 years of riding them. I'll think I'll keep it.



slapheadmofo said:


> Just use a blanket or moving pad over the tailgate.


LOL, yeah. That works just great when you're driving 5 miles of wash-boarded dirt roads to get to your trailhead. Seriously, even with the straps that a tailgate pad has to secure down tubes, it's not too unusual to have to re-position the bikes during some trips.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My buddy has a RaceFace pad, we drove to Sedona and back from SoCal, with zero issues, 1 carbon bike.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just throw my bikes in the back of the truck, go ride them, throw them back in, go home, and repeat. for me it's an mtb not an art piece at the Louvre. a clean spotless bike is a sad bike 


anyhow get a rack if you want zero scuffs scrapes and scratches


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I just throw my bikes in the back of the truck, go ride them, throw them back in, go home, and repeat. for me it's an mtb not an art piece at the Louvre. a clean spotless bike is a sad bike
> 
> anyhow get a rack if you want zero scuffs scrapes and scratches


Hey loopback, not everyone enjoys scratching there bike, especially during transport and not the best thing for carbon frames I hear. To each their own. I respect both opinions, if you're ok with hauling your bike in the back of your pickup and not caring if it gets a little abuse, Great! I can see why someone would try and avoid scratching there bikes as well.

I own a Dakine tailgate pad myself and I think one of the issues is the straps that hold the bike from moving also cause wear on the frame. Unfortunately I think the noodle is probably the best solution to save the frame on tailgate pad. But that seems like a brilliant cheap and easy fix.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a Yakima pad, and it has a nice strapping system that doesn't scratch. Before I got it though, I used a folded towel, and a cut pool noodle on the frame with a ratchet strap to hold bikes down. It also worked fine.

PS - you should put some down tube protection on a carbon frame anyway. Shelter tape is what I used.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Though this likely goes without saying, I’m going to say it. It’s likely not that pad itself that’s doing the damage, but the fine granuals of dirt and dust already on the pad and/or frame that are abrading the paint. Furthermore, if your driving along kicking up dust as the bike bounces around, that could be enough to get it in there. This goes for pool noodles or anything else you place in contact with that frame. 

As you alluded, you need the paint-to-other-surface interface to be free of dirt and grime. The simplest way to do this is to clean the paint of the down tube and then place something on it that seals the surface from particle intrusion while providing an abrasion-resistant sacrificial surface, ie an adhesive film or tube protector.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Shartist said:


> Though this likely goes without saying, I'm going to say it. It's likely not that pad itself that's doing the damage, but the fine granuals of dirt and dust already on the pad and/or frame that are abrading the paint. Furthermore, if your driving along kicking up dust as the bike bounces around, that could be enough to get it in there. This goes for pool noodles or anything else you place in contact with that frame.
> 
> As you alluded, you need the paint-to-other-surface interface to be free of dirt and grime. The simplest way to do this is to clean the paint of the down tube and then place something on it that seals the surface from particle intrusion while providing an abrasion-resistant sacrificial surface, ie an adhesive film or tube protector.


^^^THIS^^^

Dirt and dust are abrasives. Pool noodles will minimize impact damage, but do little to protect your paint if it isn't 100% dust and dirt free.

I've owned multiple pads (Dakine, Race Face, Thule) and the simple moving blankets over a yoga mat with a ratchet strap to hold bikes in place (i.e. no bounce/movement) TBH is the easiest. Problem with the tailgate pads is you have to make sure they are SUPER clean, at least here is dusty Colorado.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

I found the same issue with my bikes, Tacoma, and Yakima pad. I agree with the above posters, in that it is the grit that causes the issues. I make sure to wipe down the tail gate pad and down tube with a rag, use clear tape on contact points on my bike, and when carting my friends bikes I keep bandannas in the truck to tie around the down tube at the contact point.

Fine by me, as I like how quick and easy it is to load bikes on the tail gate, with no messing with removing wheels and lifting them over my head and such.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

It seems like just putting some of that 3M helicopter tape in the area is the easiest solution.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Free rides= pool noodles and no complaining 

But, what you describe is why I try to avoid using the tailgate pads.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Im glad someone from a truck bed rack company chimed in on a tailgate pad thread to address a problem with tailgate pads. Why's that dude getting his panties in a bunch? :lol: Seems cool we had product reps on this site. I didnt know that was out there and I'm glad he posted.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> These reasons, and a few more are why we developed the MultiTaskR truck rack.
> Your bike is mounted by the forks steerer tube and that and the rear tire resting in the truck bed are the only points of contact. No "shuttle wear on your down tube, no scuffing of the paint on your tailgate. The MultiTaskR also locks your bike, is removable in less than 30 second and it doesn't block your back up camera. You can also carry things like kayaks, ladders, surfboards, etc with the optional MultiMounts.
> www.exodux.com


Awesome, innovative product! Had no idea this even existed so thank you.


----------

